# HR10-250 v6.3c Frequent Lockups



## WaltL (Feb 20, 2007)

Since v6.3c downloaded, I am experiencing more frequent lockups (totally non-responsive, must unplug power to reboot. Since the inception of v6.3 I have always had occasional lockups. For the last few days it has been about once a day.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If there is a question here, my guess would be that the 6.3c upgrade uncovered a hard drive problem.


----------



## WaltL (Feb 20, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> If there is a question here, my guess would be that the 6.3c upgrade uncovered a hard drive problem.


I was just wondering if others are experiencing the same problem. After the original v6.3 release, D* replaced the HR10-250 for reason of lockups. There was no apparent change with the replacement. I experienced infrequent lockups through 6.3a, 6.3b but after 6.3c much more frequently.


----------



## kvchief (Dec 18, 2006)

I have had one lockup this week. I installed 6.3c one week before the DST change. I hadn't had any lockups prior to this. The upgrade would have caused it to use a new partition, so it's possible it's just the drive. I'm not sure yet. I hadn't had any problems previously (even when I was on the current partition with a different version 3.15f). I later went to 6.3a and then eventually to 6.3c (back to original partition).


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

yep i have been getting lockups/freezed since 6.3c especially when changing between local ota hd channels. occasionally the unit will "unfreeze" and go on working a minute later, but most of the time it will reboot.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Had a lockup last Friday requiring a reboot, then it spontaneoously rebooted later that night.

Today, I've locked up 3 times requiring a reboot and had 1 spontaneous reboot.....really getting bad.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

saywhat, sound like a HD problem. 6.3c has been rock solid for me on 2 HR10s.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> saywhat, sound like a HD problem. 6.3c has been rock solid for me on 2 HR10s.


Not sure what it was, but did use the reset everything option Monday evening, without further problems, but didn't delve too much into it as I was replacing the unit Tuesday anyway. If I was going to keep using the unit, I'd certainly test it further since it's only 16 months old - for now, it's going into the stack of spare equipment until I decide to mess with it further....


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

say-what said:


> Not sure what it was, but did use the reset everything option Monday evening, without further problems, but didn't delve too much into it as I was replacing the unit Tuesday anyway. If I was going to keep using the unit, I'd certainly test it further since it's only 16 months old - for now, it's going into the stack of spare equipment until I decide to mess with it further....


Clear & Delete will generally fix problems caused by corrupted data blocks (e.g. bad indices or downloaded data). It's quite possible that one of the 6.3 updates had a mismatch with some existing data block -- I think that's what the "screwed up season ticket" bug was all about in 6.3a or so.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

my HR10-250 has locked up 3 times since 6.3c. the symptoms are:

1) hdmi video output is not active (tv says no signal). i haven't tried the other outputs to see if they are active or not.

2) red record light is on

3) does not respond to any remote commands, and the remote LED does not flash when pushing remote buttons

4) does not respond to front panel buttons

5) only solution is to unplug the damned thing


----------



## hhh222 (Sep 20, 2004)

I have 2 HD Tivos and one or the other reboots every day since 6.3c.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

drill said:


> my HR10-250 has locked up 3 times since 6.3c. the symptoms are:
> 
> 1) hdmi video output is not active (tv says no signal). i haven't tried the other outputs to see if they are active or not.
> 
> ...


This is the symptoms I am getting starting about a week ago. Damn, I thought it was the drive over heating or dying. My HR10 is new and only had been running less than 6 months.

I have too many saved kids shows. I don't want to delete and clear everything. Any other options to fix the freeze/reboot problem? 

thanks


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

dsstalkcom said:


> This is the symptoms I am getting starting about a week ago. Damn, I thought it was the drive over heating or dying. My HR10 is new and only had been running less than 6 months.
> 
> I have too many saved kids shows. I don't want to delete and clear everything. Any other options to fix the freeze/reboot problem?
> 
> thanks


i can't say whether this truly helps or not. mine was only doing this about once every week or two. but, i turned off suggestions recording. since then i haven't had any issues. but its only been about two weeks. that is definitely not enough to say whether this fixes the problem. completely anecdotal at this point. but you can try it. if you do try it, please post back any results.

fwiw, my hr-10 is only 9 months old. i added a drive to it as soon as i got it. i never had any problems with it until 6.3 was installed. i think the going assumption is that this is a hard drive problem, but i don't think it is. the failure mode is identical every time, and others have reported the exact same thing.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

i always had my suggestion turned off.

i notice that when it freezes for me, there is a recording going on. not sure if it's 2 recordings or just a single record since it locks up i can't check.

also after i unplug and reboot, i would go to my play list and play something. it then either freeze or reboot by itself.

and tried clear/delete all suggestions and thumbs rating, still didn't help.

i play an OTA recording from the play list, Smallville. it rebooted by itself. i tried again and watch the same Smallville HD recording, it rebooted again.

the 3rd time, i didn't watch Smallville but a HD Ghost Whisperer recording. don't seemed to be rebooting or freezing yet.

cross my fingers and see what else goes crazy.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

well, spoke too soon. same problem with HD Ghost Whisperer. rebooted twice on me. the first time it hang at the screen "Amlost there..."

this sucks. so far rebooting about every 20-30mins. yesterday it ran more than half a day before it froze.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

i was able to finish watching the latest episode of Ghost Whisperer last night. what i did was go through the play list and deleted many shows, just to free up probably 20hrs+ of recording.

i wonder if it's a space issue, when it is about to max out.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

space could definitely be the problem. thats why turning off suggestions may help. suggestions will keep the drive full. with suggestions off, as long as you keep up with your recordings, the drive will not fill up (which is the case with me). no problems so far (knock on wood) since i turned off suggestions.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> saywhat, sound like a HD problem. 6.3c has been rock solid for me on 2 HR10s.


2 at my house rock solid too.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

got data corruption message. card died. had to get a replacement. will keep you posted.


----------



## WaltL (Feb 20, 2007)

Haven't had a lockup in some time. It's in my Master BR so it doesn't get the use it did when in the Rec Room. (was in the MBR when 6.3c installed and I had all the original problems for a week or so)

"Recording Suggestions" always off.


----------



## donyoop (Apr 6, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> yep i have been getting lockups/freezed since 6.3c especially when changing between local ota hd channels. occasionally the unit will "unfreeze" and go on working a minute later, but most of the time it will reboot.


I too have been getting lockups switching between local ota hd channels with 6.3a,b,c. It is worse with certain local ota channels. For me the worst channel is KTVD-19 in Denver. There has never been mention of PSIP incompatibilities with certain stations, but this sure sounds like it as opposed to "audio buffer" overflows.

Don


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

drill said:


> i can't say whether this truly helps or not. mine was only doing this about once every week or two. but, i turned off suggestions recording. since then i haven't had any issues. but its only been about two weeks. that is definitely not enough to say whether this fixes the problem. completely anecdotal at this point. but you can try it. if you do try it, please post back any results.
> 
> fwiw, my hr-10 is only 9 months old. i added a drive to it as soon as i got it. i never had any problems with it until 6.3 was installed. i think the going assumption is that this is a hard drive problem, but i don't think it is. the failure mode is identical every time, and others have reported the exact same thing.


well, its been 5 weeks with no lockups. i think its a little more than anecdotal at this point. turning suggestions off seems to have "fixed" my lockup problem. (knock on wood ... watch it lock up tonight).

as previously stated, i think its a problem with running out of space on the HD. having suggestions on keeps the HD "full". i added a drive to mine, so i have 75 hours of HD recording. I usually have 40-50 hours of programming marked keep until i delete. and about 10-15 marked keep until space needed.


----------



## DasKitty (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope turning off suggestions works for me - will try that tonight! My HR10 (19 months old) is really going nuts....locks up now routinely more than once a day....it used to only be once a week and has steadily increased for the past two weeks or so. 

So irritating - not as much as when D* was making me pay $500 for it or anything, but nearly.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

DasKitty said:


> I hope turning off suggestions works for me - will try that tonight! My HR10 (19 months old) is really going nuts....locks up now routinely more than once a day....it used to only be once a week and has steadily increased for the past two weeks or so.
> 
> So irritating - not as much as when D* was making me pay $500 for it or anything, but nearly.


still no lockups for me after turning off suggestions. its been since the middle of march, so 2.5 months. at this point, there is no doubt in my mind that suggestions (or something triggered by suggestions being on) is what was causing my lockups. i haven't tried turning suggestions back on after getting the 6.3d update. i don't think they fixed this problem though in the update (at least no one mentioned bug fixes with 6.3d).


----------



## BCole8888 (Jul 19, 2007)

I too like everybody else thought that the hard drive was going bad in my hr10. I was just about ready to put in a new one when I was at my dads house and discovered his doing exactly like mine. If one tuner or the other is on channel 2-1 OTA HD, it will lockup when changing channels or even when switching from one tuner to the other. I have done a clear and erase, I have never had suggestions turned on. It just does not seem to like Channel 2 in Nashville, which is the ABC affiliate. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## grooter (Aug 28, 2007)

BCole8888 said:


> I too like everybody else thought that the hard drive was going bad in my hr10. I was just about ready to put in a new one when I was at my dads house and discovered his doing exactly like mine. If one tuner or the other is on channel 2-1 OTA HD, it will lockup when changing channels or even when switching from one tuner to the other. I have done a clear and erase, I have never had suggestions turned on. It just does not seem to like Channel 2 in Nashville, which is the ABC affiliate. Can anyone shed some light on this?


I have the *EXACT *same problem, and my wife is about to kill the rh10-250. I haven't done the clear and erase, but we don't have suggestions turned on either. This older HR10-250 has a new drive in it (i.e. 6 months old). I can't verify exactly which version it is at now (I'm at work), but I know it's 6.2 or greater.

Can we call Susan Powter and "stop the insanity"?!?!?


----------

